# Blöde Frage zu U Turn



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,

  ich hab Gestern durch Zufall gesehen das meine Gabel grade mal von 140mm auf 95 mm stand. 
  Hab dann so lange am Rad gedreht  bis die 140mm sichtbar waren.

  Die Markierung auf Gabel bei den 95mm war genau auf dem Rohr noch zu erkennen bevor es abtaucht.
  Jetzt habe ich wie gesagt die 140mm aber das schließt nicht direkt ab mit der Markierung, sondern da sind noch ein paar mm vom Rohr zu sehen bevor es verdeckt ist- also quasi mehr als 140mm. 

  Ist das egal????

  Sorry etwas blöd beschrieben vlt. aber hoffe Ihr wisst wie ich es meine 

Ansonsten gibts später Fotos wenn ich zu Hause bin.


Danke schon mal


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist egal.
> Wenn es eine Air U-Turn ist, ist das normal, das gibt sich wieder.
> Meine Pike hatte damals auch 145mm. Der Anschlag nach oben ist halt weiches Gummi.



Danke für die Info 
Dann hab ich ein wenig Federweg mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. März 2013)

Yup... drück mit einer Hand das VR zu boden und zieh mit der anderen Hand am Vorbau... sollten sogar noch ein paar wenige mm mehr zum Vorschein kommen


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

Öhm ok.... joa gut ma schauen was so geht. 
Danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (6. März 2013)

ähm, blöde Frage vielleicht, aber bis zu welchem Federweg (genauer Einbaulänge) ist dein Rahmen denn überhaupt freigegeben?


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ähm, blöde Frage vielleicht, aber bis zu welchem Federweg (genauer Einbaulänge) ist dein Rahmen denn überhaupt freigegeben?




Öhm gute grage  
Also ne 140er war als Standard drin. Hab mit jemandem gesprochen der auch schon ne 160er Gabel verbaut hatte. Naja da der Rahmen aber alt ist find ich das nicht so wirklich raus. Man sagte ich kann mich da ruhig an den Nachfolgemodellen orientieren aber iwie checks ichs net so ganz.

Hab da z.b das Evolve Enduro Nixon gefunden was z.b den hinteren Dämpfer mit 190 angegeben hat. Aber wiederum wurde mir gesagt ich kann problemlos nen 200er Dämpfer verbauen (wovon ich direkt begeistert war) - ach irritiert mich alles iwie


----------



## 4mate (6. März 2013)

_Archiv_ - _Bergamont_  Ein [was auch immer] 8.4 habe ich aber nicht finden können 

Zum 200er Dämpfer ein ganz klares NIEMALS! 
Entweder knallt das Hinterrad an den Rahmen oder die Hebelei...


----------



## scylla (6. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Öhm gute grage
> Also ne 140er war als Standard drin. Hab mit jemandem gesprochen der auch schon ne 160er Gabel verbaut hatte. Naja da der Rahmen aber alt ist find ich das nicht so wirklich raus. Man sagte ich kann mich da ruhig an den Nachfolgemodellen orientieren aber iwie checks ichs net so ganz.
> 
> Hab da z.b das Evolve Enduro Nixon gefunden was z.b den hinteren Dämpfer mit 190 angegeben hat. Aber wiederum wurde mir gesagt ich kann problemlos nen 200er Dämpfer verbauen (wovon ich direkt begeistert war) - ach irritiert mich alles iwie


 
ah ok, dann ist ja gut 
dachte iwie, dass das evolve eher an der federgabel bis 120mm standardmäßig hätte.

beim dämpfer musst du auch obacht geben mit der einbaulänge. verändert die geometrie (wie auch an der gabel), und hier musst du z.B. auch schauen, ob nicht der reifen am sitzrohr streift beim vollen einfedern.


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> _Archiv_ - _Bergamont_  Ein [was auch immer] 8.4 habe ich aber nicht finden kÃ¶nnen
> 
> Zum 200er DÃ¤mpfer ein ganz klares NIEMALS!
> Entweder knallt das Hinterrad an den Rahmen oder die Hebelei...





Hi,

also ich habs gefunden. Wusste aber gar nicht das es ein Archiv gibt  danke dafÃ¼r 

Aber angegeben was maximal verbaut werden kann steht dort auch nicht. Nur die Teile die von Werk halt drin sind.

Hmmm ich hatte mich total gefreut als ich das mit dem 200er DÃ¤mpfer hÃ¶rte da ich gerne einen mit Stahlfeder hÃ¤tte. 

Hier im Bergamont Forum wurde drÃ¼ber gesprochen: (letzte Seite)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10372128#post10372128

Dann habe ich per PN noch diese Aussage bekommen:



			
				KILLERBIKER schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Schranzi,
> 
> der Rahmen ist schon ein Evolve Enduro, nur hat Bergamont da es Probleme  mit der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme gab eine Serie fÃ¼r den Ersatz von gebrochenen  Rahmen aufgelegt, ohne die Schrauben. Das Dekor und die Geometrie ist  aber gleich geblieben. Ich habe den Rahmen 2008 aufgebaut. Da war er  nagelneu. Ich bin nur mit 150er Marzocchi Z1 gefahren und es als All  Mountain genutzt. Die Geometrie ist sehr gefÃ¤llig und gutmÃ¼tig. Lass  dich nicht vom Alter blenden, ein Aufbau rentiert sich. Du kannst auch  den original 190/50 DÃ¤mpfer gegen einen 200/57 tauschen, dann wÃ¼rde auch  eine 160er Gabel passen.
> Ich bin immer gern damit unterwegs gewesen.
> ...



Also jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt. 3 Aussagen die alle unterschiedlich sind  

Und nun????


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ah ok, dann ist ja gut
> dachte iwie, dass das evolve eher an der federgabel bis 120mm standardmäßig hätte.
> 
> beim dämpfer musst du auch obacht geben mit der einbaulänge. verändert die geometrie (wie auch an der gabel), und hier musst du z.B. auch schauen, ob nicht der reifen am sitzrohr streift beim vollen einfedern.



Also das Evolve Enduro hat ne Pike drin von Werk aus. Die anderen Evolve Bikes haben teils 120mm.

Ja das mit der Geo ist so ne sache aber sind 10mm so ausschlaggebend?
Ich sag ja..... verwirrt


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. März 2013)

Es kommt auch nicht unbedingt auf die Länge des Federweges an, sondern auf die Einbauhöhe der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (6. März 2013)

Wenige Millimeter mehr an der Gabel werden sicher keinen Schaden anrichten. Was den Dämpfer angeht: Ein 200/57 ist voll eingefedert immer noch 3mm länger als ein 190/50. Das Hinterrad würde also nirgendwo schleifen. Aber voll ausgefedert könnten die 10mm mehr Einbaulänge den Link am Hinterbau zu nahe an das Sitzrohr bringen. Wenn es doch passt, müssten je nach Übersetzung der Kinematik rechnerisch 15-20mm mehr Federweg dabei herauskommen. Diese sollten bei gleicher Gabel aber hauptsächlich als Negativfederweg genutzt werden, um nicht einen ungewünscht steileren Lenkwinkel zu erhalten.


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

Hey Danke für die Antworten hier.
Denke ich bin jetzt aufgeklärt und überlege mir mal was ich so mache. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

